# iPhone SDK - App not opening on phone



## macmastah (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi,

I just wrote a simple application for my iPhone on XCode. I'm using the newest version and have tested it on Aspen, where the app runs perfectly. When I try to load my app onto my iPhone (Software 2.0) it loads onto the main menu but just quits when I try to open it. If it runs in Aspen, shouldn't it be good for the iPhone/iPod Touch, or am I missing something?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 8, 2008)

The iPhone SDK is still under NDA.  This means that unfortunately we can't legally talk about it.


----------

